# cannot access hardware clock [solved]

## carpman

Ok just done fresh 64bit install but one boot i get error message:

```
cannot access hardware clock via nay known method
```

Never seen this one before, any ideas?

cheers

----------

## frostschutz

Are you using any kind of virtualization? XEN or some such may prevent you from accessing the hardware clock, getting such a message there would be normal.

----------

## cyrillic

I have seen that error before.

I think this is what you are looking for.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 
```

----------

## carpman

cheers that did it.

----------

## kasperl

I am having the same error and I have enabled this option in kernel and then rebuilt it

but it remains the same...

is there anything else i missed?

thanks

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> I have seen that error before.
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## dustfinger

To kasperl,

I also had Enhanced Real Time Clock Support enabled, but on boot my system was still displaying the aformentioned error message.  I tried enabling it as a module and that got rid of the error message.  If you try enabling it as a module and it still does not work for you then you may want to consider enabling Generic /dev/rtc emulation

 *Quote:*   

> <M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support (legacy PC RTC driver) 
> 
> < > Generic /dev/rtc emulation  

 

Sincerely,

dustfinger.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel thingy so moved here

----------

## grooveman

Sometime in the last few months there was a kernel change.  It used to be all you had to do was choose "Realtime Hardware Clock" in the kernel.  There is a whole branch under that now.

Now, if you are using a PC, you need to make an additional selection in that sub-branch:

<*>   PC-style 'CMOS'

I did not modularize either this option or the Realtime Hardware Clock, you always need 'em, so I don't really see the point.

Once I added that option, the PC seemed to be happy... ymmv... maybe another choice in the subtree is more appropriate for you...

G

----------

## carpman

See thread link below for update to this problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-727073-highlight-.html?sid=fb625c170e4d4a87c02c4ff6dba0627a

----------

